# Longines Ultronic ETA-ESA 9162 Help Wanted



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi All,
New to the Forum. I have been learning watch repair for the last 10 years as a hobby, I am fairly competent at restoring and servicing mechanical watches. I do not do this work professionally but I do buy, restore and sell watches and occasionally work for friends and neighbours.

I am looking for some help with a recent acquisition. I was given this Longines by a friend of the family for helping her to hand and level a beautiful french clock and service a couple of old watches of sentimental value. She told me that it was a wedding present to her late husband and that he had not worn it since the original battery ran out some time in the 1970s because nobody in the town would touch it at the time! It has sat in a drawer for 40 years.

Inside was the original mercury battery in perfect condition. I have put a new battery in the watch and after 24 Hours it gained 5 minutes, I reset the time and let it run for another 24 hours and the gain was roughly the same (of the wrist).

I do not have the knowhow or equipment to work on these watches. Can anyone tell me if this is something that can be sorted out with servicing and adjustment or is it a more serious problem, is it worth it and who in the UK can do it?

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You could try contacting Paul at Electric Watches UK - The link is on our very own homepage, or use this one to go there directly: http://electric-watches.co.uk/

Alternatively, Simon2 on here is the go-to guy for servicing and repairs, although I'm not sure if he has any experience of the Longines Ultronic.

To be honest, for a watch of that age I'd be tempted to just wear it and not worry too much about 5 mins over 24 hours. You could set it a couple of minutes slow in the morning, then by the end of the day it will only be a couple of minutes fast, and during middle of the day it will at some point be spot-on :laughing2dw:

Welcome to the forum by the way. It makes a nice change for someone to join who's not simply looking for a valuation on watches they have inherited (that doesn't go down too well around here)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Quite a common problem and not serious. Could be one or all of the following:



Dirt on the index wheel and/or indexing pawl jewels


Poor adjusted indexing pawls


Damaged index wheel


Most likely 2.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Having read the service manual for the Caliber, I am nervous about keeping it running as it seems that a dry friction pinion can place excessive wear on the indexing. I have observed the index wheel when setting the time forwards and backwards and it appears to remain stationary so possibly not an issue at the moment. I can also see that the crown gasket has liquified so wouldn't think it 'washing up' proof anymore.

I have been checking the link you sent me for a couple of weeks now..waiting for them to get back online!

Thanks again


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Burty said:


> I have been checking the link you sent me for a couple of weeks now..waiting for them to get back online!


 You can PM via this forum if you like....rather than waiting for me to "open" my contact page.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

@Silver Hawk Hi Paul...

Thanks...just working out how to do that. Will be in contact

Matt


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Burty said:


> @Silver Hawk Hi Paul...
> 
> Thanks...just working out how to do that. Will be in contact
> 
> Matt


 I've sent you a PM. Not sure if a new member can use the PM facility immediately....they keep changing the rules artytime: .


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I think a service and perhaps a final regulating of the movement will solve your problem. Lovely watch. This kind of movement can, luckily, be regulated but, after wall, a service is the first and best thing to do.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

I do hope so, I have never owned one of these before, perhaps a little small on my wrist as I normally wear a gigantic Glycine...but I could get used to it


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

So could I! Lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

And so could I, what a peach!!


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks all, will update if and when it gets sorted out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My steel version:


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Ooooh, I think I like the Steel better than the gold...nice!

I quite like the back Dart hand of the gold however and the fact its 10ct plating is referenced on the case AND on the case back which is unusual and a nice touch....but Stainless suits me better.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome. What a stunning piece. Thanks for posting. Sorry I can't help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

No contest Paul AKA silverhawk can sort this problem out, he does all my tuning fork work and is a pleasure to deal with.

Plus he will not rip you off.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Paul sorted this one for me..............top bloke. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Ultronic back from Paul before I had a chance to miss it....now thats service!


----------



## Ian Hunt (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Matt, Message me on 07732266775. Thanks ian Hunt.


----------

